# VDDC Current [A]



## raptori (Jan 15, 2009)

the "VDDC Current [A]" show 10.2A on idle and 56-60A on load and 92A very few times..... is this is a wrong reading ?? or my card may rest in peace. 
this the log file during some crysis playing

View attachment GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt

I'm using GPU-Z.0.3.1


----------



## Steevo (Jan 15, 2009)

Probably need to move the decimal one to the left.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

that current is definitely not measured at the 12V line. my educated guess is that its measured across vgpu (not 100% sure)


----------

